
Python NLTK Sentiment Analysis with Text Classification Demo - llambda
http://text-processing.com/demo/sentiment#demo
======
lrvick
Worth mentioning:

Open source sentiment analysis library based on NLTK:
<http://github.com/tawlk/synt>

(Trains on as much twitter data as you want to learn internet slang)

Simple gist to do basic sentiment analysis:

<https://gist.github.com/1266556>

------
jarv
The NLTK python lib is a great tool. I've been playing around with this
recently and having a lot of fun. More recently I started looking at SCOTUS
oral transcripts:

[http://jarv.org/2012/02/a-text-analysis-of-supreme-court-
ora...](http://jarv.org/2012/02/a-text-analysis-of-supreme-court-oral-
arguments/)

The two articles here by the same author are interesting for folks who are
interested in more about sentiment analysis

[http://streamhacker.com/2010/05/10/text-classification-
senti...](http://streamhacker.com/2010/05/10/text-classification-sentiment-
analysis-naive-bayes-classifier/) [http://streamhacker.com/2010/06/16/text-
classification-senti...](http://streamhacker.com/2010/06/16/text-
classification-sentiment-analysis-eliminate-low-information-features/)

------
rhnet
I wrote an article on use the NLTK library for gender prediction
[http://stephenholiday.com/articles/2011/gender-prediction-
wi...](http://stephenholiday.com/articles/2011/gender-prediction-with-python/)

It's quite a versatile library.

------
dotpot
<https://github.com/dotpot/Custom-String-Parser>

------
3pt14159
Needs more cowbell. "Wasn't that a fucking great movie?" => 0.7 Negative
sentiment.

~~~
mattmcknight
"A better film has never been made. If this film was any better, it would
simply cease to exist. Really, nothing about it could be improved. I have no
complaints whatsoever about the acting, the script, or the cinematography. I
was sad to see it end. I am going to go back tomorrow and watch it again."

1.0 Negative sentiment

~~~
3pt14159
WOW! That is unbelievable. Usually things get better with more tokens. What a
broken library.

------
radikalus
"The movie was great"

Neg?

